
Ask HN: What are your favorite Arduino and Raspberry Pi projects and sites? - ruminasean
Just getting my feet wet with research and reading. I recently subscribed to Hacker Boxes. I&#x27;m a photographer, lighting guy and color corrector by trade, but I&#x27;m interested in fun stuff to do in general and for kids projects too.
======
stevekemp
The official forums are nice:

[http://forum.arduino.cc/](http://forum.arduino.cc/)

Reddit has a good community too, it mostly has people posting their finished
results with varying degrees of implementation detail.

I've only recently finished working my way through the official starter-kit
project-list - so I'm only a beginner myself - right now I'm just waiting for
a bunch of new sensors/hardware to ship from AliExpress. Hopefully once it
does I'll be able to build an MP3-player, NTP-based clock, etc. Nothing too
novel, but fun regardless I hope!

Finally [https://www.hackster.io/arduino](https://www.hackster.io/arduino) has
a few nice projects, as does instructables. As with any of those kind of sites
the projects/clarity vary.

